# Range inhibit light



## 113697 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi we have a Holiday Rambler Ambassador, which exported it in on the 4th August, we keep get the check trans light coming up on the dash board, we have had the Allison man down and there is nothing wrong with the gearbox, the range inhibit lamp is red we were sure that when we pick it up from Southampton the lamp was green does anyone know what colour this light should be and could it have something to do with the check trans light coming on.
Any help would be grateful.


----------



## 7149capricorn (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi, we've got an Ambassador (2000) and though the check trans light has never come on, the range inhibit lamp always glows red (never has been green) and only comes on bright red briefly as a check it is working when the ignition is turned on. If thr gearbox operates ok - ie uses all the gears - the range is not being inhibited, as it would be if there was a gearbox fault. If the Allison guy says there is nothing wrong, I would believe him! Enjoy!


----------



## 7149capricorn (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi, we've got an Ambassador (2000) and though the check trans light has never come on, the range inhibit lamp always glows red (never has been green) and only comes on bright red briefly as a check it is working when the ignition is turned on. If thr gearbox operates ok - ie uses all the gears - the range is not being inhibited, as it would be if there was a gearbox fault. If the Allison guy says there is nothing wrong, I would believe him! Enjoy!


----------



## 113697 (Jun 25, 2008)

7149capricorn said:


> Hi, we've got an Ambassador (2000) and though the check trans light has never come on, the range inhibit lamp always glows red (never has been green) and only comes on bright red briefly as a check it is working when the ignition is turned on. If thr gearbox operates ok - ie uses all the gears - the range is not being inhibited, as it would be if there was a gearbox fault. If the Allison guy says there is nothing wrong, I would believe him! Enjoy!


Hi thank you for coming back to us, at least we now know that there is not a problem with the inhibit light, we think we must have a wiring problem because the check trans light keeps coming on, the abs fuse keeps blowing as well. we did not get any owners manuals with our rv so we are working blind so to speak.


----------

